# Avoid Niagara Falls Ontario Koa At All Costs



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

First off, a disclaimer. We were here on Canada Day. Still, it shouldn't matter.

(1) They were hopelessly overcrowded. As an example, across the lane from us were 2 sites with 9 cars, 10 tents and at least 25 people! This was not uncommon. At one site the tents must have been full, because people were sleeping in their cars parked along the camp road.

(2) They apparently have a crime problem. They have two roving security guards overnight. After our bikes were stolen off the bike rack, it was clear from talking to the manager that this happens all the time. She took down a very detailed description of the stolen property (more detailed than the police took); this is because she routinely checks the police â€œrecovered property auctionsâ€ for items stolen from the KOA. Routinely??? Get me out of here!

(3) Open drunkenness. Empty beer bottles were EVERYWHERE. Kabins had their dead beers proudly displayed on the porch. Several broken beer bottles were found in the road.

This place does NOT live up to KOA standards. We plan on making a report to KOA headquarters when we get home.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Ed!

What a bummer! Not only a crappy campground, but bikes stolen as well!
Hope they are able to recover them, but - unfortunately - I wouldn't hold my breath.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What a horrible experience. Sorry to hear it was so bad especially losing the bikes. We have a lot of respected Canadian members on this site so it must be a local KOA issue. I hope KOA national can lend some assistance here and try making it right for you. Good luck.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Ed. I'm enjoying your blog and hope the trip continues to get better


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

YIKES!







Sorry to hear about the bad camping experience.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the bad experience that you had 
And bummer that you got your bikes stolen
I sure would notified the main office about the campground
I'll will make a note not to stay at that KAO

Don


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the bad experience. Niagara Falls is a beautiful area with lots to see and do.

I've never stayed in a KOA campground that I did like - Canada or US. I'm sure there are some nice ones but I would only stay in one as a last resort. 
Also, I've camped in Niagara Falls (Ontario) - don't remember the location - but there were no problems.


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.

I spent Canada Day on the Quebec side. We (I'm a Quebecer) are less patriotic on that day and the chances that you would see that behavior in Quebec on July 1st are very low. On the other hand, I spent June 24th (Quebec's National Day) at an Ontario campground because I know that some Quebecers can go as low as the people you have seen at Niagara KOA.

Bottom line, mix a large amount of alcohol at a party and you will always find people to wreck to whole thing...









Dan.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I WAS plannning a trip their and going to go to the KOA due to the reputation but i think i will go somewhere else. Maybe a little furthur out and just drive in unless anyone has a suggestion of a nice one to go to ...


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I WAS plannning a trip their and going to go to the KOA due to the reputation but i think i will go somewhere else. Maybe a little furthur out and just drive in unless anyone has a suggestion of a nice one to go to ...
> [snapback]128182[/snapback]​


Ed: Sorry to hear that you had such a lousy trip. I was in the Niagara area during the same timeframe. We stayed in Vineland at the NET Camp Resort (http://www.netcampingresort.com/). The resort was full and was very peaceful. It's about 30-40 minutes outside of Niagara Falls on the QEW or Hwy 20.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OOH, ED!!








How gross can they get??? Dead bears on front porches of Kamping Kabins?








At least, when we Americans go camping, we TRY to keep things civilized!! Doesn't the park have rules about drinking on your own site, etc? Not a very family-like atmosphere, which I think camping is about! Well, glad you made it out of there alive,







, and thanks for the warning!








Darlene action


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your bad experience. I guess this makes you think about the saying "A bad day camping is still better than a good day at work"....hmmmm...well I hope things get better and as long as you and family are safe thats all that counts...the bikes can be replaced.

Also, I am a new KOA member and have never stayed at one. I hope this isn't the "standard" or what I can expect. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> Also, I am a new KOA member and have never stayed at one. I hope this isn't the "standard" or what I can expect. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> [snapback]129745[/snapback]​


This is not at all typical. Based on our recent experience there are two kinds of KOA ... the older KOA that hasn't kept up with the times and the newer KOA that is fully modern in facilities and attitude. Both types are spotless, quiet, peaceful and clean to a fault. Except, of course, for the Niagara Falls Ontario KOA which is none of these things.

So, I'd say that if you are travelling for a distance just about any KOA is a great overnight stop especially with kids (pool, etc.). With one exception so far I wouldn't think of them as any kind of destination (the Dayton Ohio KOA comes close). For overnight stops they are great.

One KOA stood out in a positive way ... the Dayton Ohio KOA. It's just plain beautiful, with great service, a large pool, fishing, spacious.

So don't be scared off by our experience with this one KOA. It's the exception.

Ed


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> NobleEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I am a new KOA member and have never stayed at one. I hope this isn't the "standard" or what I can expect. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


thanks Larry I appreciate it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. My Sister In law stayed there once and said it is noisy as well because it sits beside a railway.

Based on her feedback we decided it wasn't a place we wanted to go.

This is absolutely not typical of Canadian camping hospitality. Did you get a response from KOA on your complaint? Would be interested to hear.

We have stayed in many other KOA campgrounds in Canada and the US and they all have met our standards.

Wayne


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I never see or hear anything good about KOA's anymore and it's a shame because growing up they were the 'in' place to stay. Most of them in my experience now allow longterm permanent nasty live in's trailers etc. Who owns the name and franchise rights? Maybe we should buy them out and revitalize the brand....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

JimBo said:


> I never see or hear anything good about KOA's anymore and it's a shame because growing up they were the 'in' place to stay. Most of them in my experience now allow longterm permanent nasty live in's trailers etc. Who owns the name and franchise rights? Maybe we should buy them out and revitalize the brand....
> [snapback]130418[/snapback]​


I can't speak to the KOA's in Georgia, but any of the KOA's I have stayed at in Michigan are very well kept up and if there are seasonal trailers those lots are kept up nicely as well. IMO it's unfair to generalize all KOA's, or any other campground chain for that matter, as being rundown. It's really a matter of how well the individual owners of a particular campground do at keeping things looking nice and enforcing the rules. The KOA headquarters is interested in feed back on their campgrounds, so if anyone has a bad experience at one be sure you let the headquarters know about it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry about the bikes Ed.
















Can't wait for your detailed trip report once you get back.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry about the bikes Ed.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

You can follow along with his blog by going to this thread, and following the instructions.
It dosen't get any more detailed than that! What a great job Ed, Ellen and the dog have been doing documenting this epic journey!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Post edited 7.17.06 @ 7:00AM PDT


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the bikes Ed.Â
> ...


Thanks Doug....just read all of it. Great stuff..sans the bike issue of course.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

That's a super cool idea, blogging the trip, but it sure makes me wish you brought me along! Really sorry to hear you guys lost your bikes!







I wish you lots of wonderful experiences to make up for the bad! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> JimBo said:
> 
> 
> > I never see or hear anything good about KOA's anymore and it's a shame because growing up they were the 'in' place to stay. Most of them in my experience now allow longterm permanent nasty live in's trailers etc. Who owns the name and franchise rights? Maybe we should buy them out and revitalize the brand....
> ...


Very good point
All of the KOAs that we have stayed at were better than some of the private and state parks
Never have seen a bad KOA yet

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Question... Are KOA campgrounds a membership deal? If so, can non-members stay at them (I would assume at a higher rate)? I can see times when they might be handy for us, like on a Land Cruise, but I don't see us using them enough to justify any kind of membership.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You can get a KOA membership for just a few $'s. It gives a slight discount when staying at KOA's. I think it pays for itself after just a few nights. It's not necessary though.

The KOA in San Diego is first rate. Great staff, nice grounds, and decent spots. Too bad it's sold and will be closing next summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As a child we used to stay at KOA's on long road trips. Seem to remember some were really a good time (pool, game room, horse back riding, etc...)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Question... Are KOA campgrounds a membership deal? If so, can non-members stay at them (I would assume at a higher rate)? I can see times when they might be handy for us, like on a Land Cruise, but I don't see us using them enough to justify any kind of membership.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130698[/snapback]​


KOA campgrounds are not "membership" campgrounds. You can get a KOA Value Card if you want - I think it was around $15 for a 1 year card - but it's not necessary. The Value Card gives you a 10% discount for each night you stay at a KOA campground, so it doesn't take too many nights to pay for itself.

Many KOAs are located close to major highways, so they would work very well as overnight stops if you do a cross-country Land Cruise.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Question... Are KOA campgrounds a membership deal?


No membership.

If you stay at a lot of KOA's in a year it's worth it to purchase a "Value Card" that gives you a discount.

Ed


----------

